# will a heifer take another calf??



## KOHL HAWKE (May 8, 2010)

We currentlly have one holstein heifer calf and one black baldie heifer. My question is has any one put more than one calf on mama after she freshens?
How did you introduce the other calf? Is there a time limit to when she will take another. I know my dairy goats will take another baby if introduced with in the first 24hrs after birthing. I have heard that baby powder will work? We always used vanilla. Any advice on this?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

We graft calves onto nurse cows all of the time. It is much easier if they have a calf of their own. You keep the calves in and turn the cow in, give her feed and let both calves nurse at once. We usually start by putting both calves on one side, with the cow's calf on the outside. That way she will not kick as badly as if you have a calf on each side. After a while the grafted calf learns to nurse when the cow's calf is nursing, then you can turn them out with the cow. We have seen grafted calves nursing the cow from behind while they are grazing or eating hay.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

Our heifer did, no special tricks to it. She had hers, and the little bottle calf that Had been weaned just got himself right on in there. She nursed them both, raised them up very nicely. She was Angus/Semintal.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

We had a Jersey/Holstein cross cow that would nurse any calf in the pen. She didn't care who was getting a meal! I know at one point she had 3 she was the sole feeder of and at least 4 or 5 others that would drop by for a snack. Great cow. Of course, I sold her. Yes, I'm stupid.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

All of that being said, there is the possibility she wont have anything to do with it.

Most of the time you can get them to accept a spare calf, but certainly not always. 
Just recently we had one who suddenly wouldn't even let her own calf nurse, if there was another one in the pen w/ it. That one, we finally gave up trying to graft to. She just has her own calf. Luckily there are plenty of mama types in the herd, to feed this one little orphan. We just turn her in the holdingpen now at milking. She finds some milk in there.


----------



## KOHL HAWKE (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for all of the advice! I think she will do well but I had never done this with cattle. I guess I'm a bit nervous untill I get the learning curve down


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Be patient if it doesn't happen all at once. Often I see a cow that won't accept an orphan but there are a few tricks that can be done to help them accept. 

1. Separate the cow from her own calf. If she gets to see her calf, it is accompanied by the orphan. And, only through a fence unless they're nursing to keep her from hurting the orphan. 

2. Only let the calves nurse for a few days under controlled circumstances. Put the cow in a stanchion and let both calves nurse at the same time. This will most of the time keep her from kicking because she can smell and see that her own calf is there. 

3. Pour some of the cow's urine down the entire length of the orphan's back. From tip of nose, all the way down it's back and tail head. The cow will smell "her" scent on the calf and be less likely to shun it. Note: Do this trick as soon as you're able to collect the urine. If she gets too many sniffs of the calf without it, she may wise up to the trick. 

4. Collect some of the cow's own calf's poop and put around the tailhead and anus area of the orphan. Usually mama sniffs noses and butts to identify strangers. This should help. 

5. Pour a strip of molasses down the orphan and the cow's own calf's back. She will lick it off hers first and enjoy it. Then, hopefully she'll start licking it off the orphan's. If you can get her to lick the orphan you've got it whipped. 


I've tried any and all of these at different times and most of the time I've been successful at getting cows to accept orphans. The key trick for me though has been to keep the cow's calf separated from her far enough that she can't get to it and accept the fact that she just had a single before you get the orphan. Once they're used to just being the mother of a single it's kind of confusing for them. (especially if you're dealing with a first calf heifer.)

Good luck.


----------

